# Electric Grid Sabotage on the Uptick



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Some interesting reading to help motivate us in our efforts at decreasing our electrical dependence.

I'm sure that most of us have heard about the April 2013 incident where unknown subject(s) fired multiple shots at an electrical transmission substation in San Jose, Calif., and damaged several transformers. It seems that there have been quite a few other incidents that went unreported for a while.

Report: U.S. Electric Grid 'Inherently Vulnerable' to Sabotage

"Multiple unreported incidents raise security concerns "


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I didn't know about these attacks before I committed to buying a solar oven, but I'm not surprised by them at all, and like everything else, I think they will get a lot worse before they get better.

I think it will take a REALLY long time to get my investment back on the Sun Oven... *IF* energy prices stay the same as they are now. *IF* energy (the grid) is always there.

Since I dont believe that energy prices will stay the same, and will only continue to rise, that's good for me! and since I also do not believe the grid will be around forever, that's good for me too!

I'll be eating hot food while the unwashed masses are looking for FEMA camps. Sucks to be them!


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

that CA attack on the electrical sub-station was also timed with the destruction of underground telephone cables - 911 was knocked out .... the experts called in to investigation all said it was planned & performed by THEIR counterparts ... all the evidence points to knowledge gained from high level black ops training ... also above average marksmanship on hitting the transformers .... almost no misses and hits where they counted ....

if the crap hits the fan in CT over the registration stand-off .... the Feds are going to see nationwide support ... guys that pulled off this CA attack are most likely not alone ...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

At least I can quit worrying about EMPs.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

IlliniWarrior said:


> that CA attack on the electrical sub-station was also timed with the destruction of underground telephone cables - 911 was knocked out .... the experts called in to investigation all said it was planned & performed by THEIR counterparts ... all the evidence points to knowledge gained from high level black ops training ... also above average marksmanship on hitting the transformers .... almost no misses and hits where they counted ....
> 
> if the crap hits the fan in CT over the registration stand-off .... the Feds are going to see nationwide support ... guys that pulled off this CA attack are most likely not alone ...


Who would their counterparts be? Another alphabet.gov group?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I would like to know of the people that have had misc. power outages in the last 3 months.

I'll start, Monday night my power went off at 1:55am for 5 mins. Power outages are rare here.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

You won't see anything about this on the MSM (or very little). "Nothing to see here, folks; move along, move along."


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

In the area around my house - power blips and outtages and brownouts are very common - so common that I have UPS-systems protecting all of my major electronics - and I am expanding my UPS-systems to whole another level as time and money allows.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Who would their counterparts be? Another alphabet.gov group?


most likely retired US military who consider themselves patriots ....

but you never know what kind of crazy ops the gooberment is running .... Would you have ever guessed that the US AG would be behind a scam to run guns into Mexico?

this incident was never supposed to be public .... a congressman let the cat out of the bag by accident ... the gooberment is absolutely scared shitless about it .... a good warning if nothing else


----------

